# A 'Typical' Aucklander



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm working with seven other people in my department, and yesterday we compared all our backgrounds.

So here are our findings:

1 x British Army (lived all over the world with his parents and has spent quite a time in the States)
1 x white South African with wife
1 x Hungarian with Chinese wife
1 x Laos (who came to NZ as a child) and Vietnamese girlfriend
1 x German with Kiwi wife
1 x Brazilian with Kiwi boyfriend
1 x Brit (that's me!) with Brit husband
1 x Kiwi (from Opotiki - that's deepest Kiwi) with Japanese wife. 

So between the 15 of us we cover nine nationalities!
And only three 'born and bred' Kiwis in the mix.

Elsewhere in the office we have Asian South African, Taiwanese, Samoan, Indian (both Kiwi, London, and Indian born), Irish, Maori - and I've probably forgotten a few.

Such a multicultural lot - and it makes for a very vibrant city.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Love that. You all should get a potluck going. I bet there would be some amazing dishes of food to enjoy.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sillygumbo said:


> Love that. You all should get a potluck going. I bet there would be some amazing dishes of food to enjoy.


Lol! If only! We're the IT geeks of the company so Friday lunchtime's treat is usually a burger from Carls Jr!


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

According to the 2006 census the typical Aucklander is New Zealand born and bred, only 37% of the population was born overseas.

Auckland region has the largest concentration of Maori in the country: 137,133 which makes up about 11% of the population.

After English the most common language spoken is Samoan.

It's all here QuickStats About Auckland Region - Statistics New Zealand


----------



## H4NA (Aug 26, 2012)

Auckland is a very bribant city, if it wasn't so expensive i'd be living there!!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^^ the next census is March 2013 - interesting to see how much change there is in the stats as Auckland population grows while smaller provincial areas have low or even minus population 'growth' figures.
The northern drift - this morning saw an advert for a national swim event in Hamilton, promoting how large an entry they expect - saying that '_half New Zealand's population lives within 2.5 hours drive of Hamilton_'


----------

